# 36 Days Later.....



## Imperator (Jul 27, 2010)

36 days later, here are my little monsters. All of them have little pink noses. They are mostly eating normal food now and are little balls of terror!!!

Just wanted to share, enjoy guys


----------



## jinglesharks (Jun 15, 2010)

*Re: 36 Days old later.....*

Awwww!!! I'm so glad they're all healthy and CUTE! I love the nose in the second picture.


----------



## Sela (Apr 10, 2010)

Soooo cute, I'm glad they're healthy and grew up well. <3 What cute babies.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Adorable x3!!


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

OMG they're too cute! I love their little snouts


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

they're so cute, I love the 2nd picture, that piggy nose!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

They are adorable.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

OHHHHHHHHHH just precious! The hedgie in the second picture could give Rudolph some competition!!!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

So cute  You just gotta love hoglets  .


----------



## nessariel (Mar 3, 2010)

Hmm... I wonder how long it would take you to notice if I came and hedgienapped one of them. :lol: So sweet!


----------



## Imperator (Jul 27, 2010)

5 weeks old and 2 days. I saw one over mommy, omg i got so scared he was trying to make her preggers. Gonna separate soon.

I'm going to attempt to bathe them all for the 1st time! They stink like **** lol.

Thx for the appreciation guys, glad u guys enjoyed it


----------



## EryBee (May 23, 2010)

They look like a little pack of curious explorers. So cute! I might just have to hedgienap one too...


----------

